# 98 altima se



## stevew84 (May 8, 2006)

where is the fuel injector? and is it possible for any of the fuel lines to get clogged or even damaged due to overheating? if so, will that make the car not start?


----------



## Red Lion (Dec 18, 2005)

not sure about clogging in the lines and stuff. I know the fuel injectors need cleaning from time to time (or dump some fuel injector cleaner into the fuel tank lol). The fuel injectors are on the fuel rail, on the intake manifold, towards the back of the engine bay on the rear side of the engine.


----------



## stevew84 (May 8, 2006)

ok cool thank you, the only reason i suggested cloggin of melting due to overheating is because i overheated soooo bad, my spark plug wires melted onto the plugs.


----------

